# Red And White Carved Snake Stick



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

The walking stick is about 48" tall and the snake is white with red spots.

Finished work on it this afternoon.

What do you think?

Do you like the colors?

Any suggestions?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The link dosent seem to work?


----------

